# Gear option for my DJ?



## 2xarchonxx (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a dirt jumper that i absolutely love and ride all the time on the jumps, however I want to rip it on the trails with it. My problem is that its a single speed, and I've never been able to ride gears without absolutely destroying them and having to adjust them constantly and hearing them clank everytime I jump off or over something. Is there a gear setup that i could only put on the front gears to just switch between a couple major gears like for when i want to climb a hill? I have not a damn clue when it comes to gears, and I'd rather rip it on the single speed then have gears in the back, I'm looking to get new cranks/BB so now is the time

Heres my setup
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I agree with you that some geared setups are very clunky.

But there are ways to have gears, where it's all very snug. Mainly, it involves having good chain guides.

4x ("4 cross") racers, in particular, use gears while racing a bmx style track with jumps. Check out this thread:

_Sexiest 4x bike/frame out there_
Sexiest 4x bike/frame out there - Pinkbike Forum

See how there are upper and lower chain guides on this bike:









Also, the invention of "narrow-wide" chainrings has meant gears are more reliable for rough riding. So, most geared bikes for slopestyle, freeride, DH, etc. do not have front derailleurs. It's a front single chainring, and 9,10, or 11 rear.

But, to answer your question, no I don't think there is anything that involves just switching between two front chainrings. If you did that, you would still need to have some kind of tensioning arm, because there would be more slack in the chain when you switched to a smaller chainring.

Race Face Narrow Wide Chainring - Review - Pinkbike

NarrowWide chain ring:

in Covington, Louisiana, United States - photo by Philitup - Pinkbike


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

What kind of hub? Some of them are already using MTB hubs able to accept a cassette.
The right combo of spacers and cogs could allow you as few as 2 to as many as 10 or even 11 rear gears; using a short derailleur and CMC's tensioning strategy with a simple old-time 7-speed cassette (and properly spaced shifter) might do what you want.

That said, I made a long seat post for my Jamis Kromo and tried to ride it MTB style. I didn't like it...and standing to ride over distance isnt much fun. Even a klunky old rigid MTB is better.


----------



## 2xarchonxx (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for your replies guys! I see what you mean about the rear gears with those narrow wide chain rings. The more I read about it, the more I'm thinking I should just get a second trail bike LOL. I'm thinking about just man moding it and just sticking with my DJ setup i have now for the trails.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

2xarchonxx said:


> . . . The more I read about it, the more I'm thinking I should just get a second trail bike LOL. . . . .


----------



## Drdtdrdrdvooo (Jul 25, 2021)

2xarchonxx said:


> I have a dirt jumper that i absolutely love and ride all the time on the jumps, however I want to rip it on the trails with it. My problem is that its a single speed, and I've never been able to ride gears without absolutely destroying them and having to adjust them constantly and hearing them clank everytime I jump off or over something. Is there a gear setup that i could only put on the front gears to just switch between a couple major gears like for when i want to climb a hill? I have not a damn clue when it comes to gears, and I'd rather rip it on the single speed then have gears in the back, I'm looking to get new cranks/BB so now is the time
> 
> Heres my setup
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
> ...


Can u add 10 speed cassettes to a dirt jump bike


cmc4130 said:


> I agree with you that some geared setups are very clunky.
> 
> But there are ways to have gears, where it's all very snug. Mainly, it involves having good chain guides.
> 
> ...


Can u add a 10 speed cassette to a dirt frame?


----------

